# Ensuring those chaos reserves...



## Chaos Crusader (Aug 26, 2014)

Total noob question so please forgive me if this topic has been covered already...

Im about to embark on a Chaos Crusade after leaving the Imperial Guard and the false emperor behind, one of my main inspirations for this was the Helldrake model, i think its awesome and plan to run two from the off,especially with the baleflamer taking out my bros salamanders, however, coming in from reserve will obviously depend on the will of the dice gods (and without the help of an astropath in guard) they often seem to be pissed at me for something!

Is there a way of increasing my reserve rolls with Chaos Marines?


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

A comms relay will do the trick. Scrier's gaze works too but no where near as well as in 6th edition.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Comms relay on some sort of fortification would probably work. Could also go Fateweaver, but you generally want him to be your Warlord if you're taking him, and it sounds like your Chaos Crusade isn't of the Daemonic variety, per se.


----------



## Chaos Crusader (Aug 26, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> Comms relay on some sort of fortification would probably work. Could also go Fateweaver, but you generally want him to be your Warlord if you're taking him, and it sounds like your Chaos Crusade isn't of the Daemonic variety, per se.


The comms relay sounds like an option for me (thanks for that guys). 

My load out as i see it being will be Terminators Maulerfiends Forgefiends Helldrakes CSM and obviously a HQ (of which im undecided just yet, only had the codex around a week) so daemons havent been in my thinking so much just yet, although the deeper i delve into chaos... who knows?...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

You could take the comms relay with a load of cultists sat behind them just sat in objectives as then you will get your reserves more consistently and your cheap cultists will be uch tougher to clear out


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

falcoso said:


> You could take the comms relay with a load of cultists sat behind them just sat in objectives as then you will get your reserves more consistently and your cheap cultists will be uch tougher to clear out


A valid tactic, but I just want to point out that it's quite risky in 7th since objectives are placed before deciding on table sides, and Fortifications can only be placed within your deployment zone. You may well just end up giving your opponent a lot of backfield objectives.


----------



## Chaos Crusader (Aug 26, 2014)

Again forgive the noob question but is it legitimate to place an defence line around an objective and a squad 'inside' the line thus holding the objective?


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes that is very legitimate. I'll often put my predators and/or havocs behind an aegis line, covering an objective. However, as @MidnightSun mentioned, you are not guaranteed to have an objective in your backfield.

Even without an objective, it's still a good way to protect your firebase. Doubly so if you're using it to bring in reserves.


----------



## Chaos Crusader (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for that.

An idea springs to mind. not sure if it will work due the sheer size of the models, but would my forgefiends still receive the cover save behind the line?


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

It should be tall enough for 25% coverage, which is all you need for the 4+ cover save. However you will not get a save against fliers as their line of sight is drawn from so high that you will most often not be 25% obscured.


----------



## Chaos Crusader (Aug 26, 2014)

NathanJD said:


> It should be tall enough for 25% coverage, which is all you need for the 4+ cover save. However you will not get a save against fliers as their line of sight is drawn from so high that you will most often not be 25% obscured.


Awesome, thanks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Crusader said:


> The comms relay sounds like an option for me (thanks for that guys).
> 
> My load out as i see it being will be Terminators Maulerfiends Forgefiends Helldrakes CSM and obviously a HQ (of which im undecided just yet, only had the codex around a week) so daemons havent been in my thinking so much just yet, although the deeper i delve into chaos... who knows?...


Lots of Daemon Engines, joy! If you want to continue that general thread in the direction of Daemon allies, Soul Grinders are _awesome_. Basically take a Defiler, make it cost less points, then give it AV13 and Shrouded (if a Nurgle Soul Grinder, so a 2+ cover save behind an ADL or a ruin!). Yes, the difference is that stark. It really is that much better.

Hmm, a good HQ for that mix would honestly probably be a Warpsmith--go around repairing hull points. Throw on the Burning Brand to pair up with the mechatendrils flamer and you are set. Be forewarned, though, I've heard the finecast Warpsmith model--as cool as it looks on the cover--is prone to having terrible bubbles that ruin the model, so if you get one and it has that issue, you should turn it back in for a swap right away.

There are more traditional HQs like a Nurgle- or Slaanesh-marked Lord to let you take Noise Marines or Plague Marines as Troops, or a Khorne Lord on a Juggernaut with the Axe of Blind Fury in some Spawn to support your Maulerfiends...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> A valid tactic, but I just want to point out that it's quite risky in 7th since objectives are placed before deciding on table sides, and Fortifications can only be placed within your deployment zone. You may well just end up giving your opponent a lot of backfield objectives.


Ah I had never realised that they changed that, so yeah it could potentially be risky that said most people I know place at least 1 objective in their deployment zone (unless they're orks)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Ah I had never realised that they changed that, so yeah it could potentially be risky that said most people I know place at least 1 objective in their deployment zone (unless they're orks)


Yeah, I like the new rules as it stops you from being able to win the game through pure castling. You can still bring a solid firebase, but you need *something* to move into midfield with and I like that.


----------



## Miester_Zef (Jul 20, 2014)

I also recommend a warpsmth. If i remember right thery can boost fortifications and if given the brand they are a nasty additiin to a blob of cultists camping behind the Line. And can repair your vehicles. Plus they fit the daemon engine theme.

I have the finecast model the tentacles and axe head are fragile so be careful.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Miester_Zef said:


> If i remember right thery can boost fortifications


That's the SM techmarine; they do the opposite and Shatter Defenses to lower something's cover save instead.


----------



## Miester_Zef (Jul 20, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> That's the SM techmarine; they do the opposite and Shatter Defenses to lower something's cover save instead.


Oh right...oops. Still pretty brutal though.


----------

